
The physics of the space elevator [pdf] - simonebrunozzi
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/d402/ba5f97884b7398ae2a1ff79136f9c1a03993.pdf
======
simonebrunozzi
Since the release of the paper, it has been noted that the paper contains some
important calculation errors, e.g. Steel's tensile strength is much less than
what appears on the paper.

Still, the conclusion should be that space elevators are essentially only
possible with a material that has enormous amounts of tensile strength; the
only candidate right now would be carbon nanotubes, assuming there will be a
way to manufacture them in large quantities.

